# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  "Узелки с зарядкой" - фрагмент для церемонии одаривания молодоженов.

## Львовна

«Узелки с зарядкой» - фрагмент для церемонии одаривания молодоженов.

«Завяжи узелок на память!» – есть такое выражение. Нынче  мало кто завязывает узелки – есть электронные записные книжки, напоминалки в мобильнике… 
А ведь в завязанном узелке есть особая магия. Давайте приманим счастье к молодоженам интересным  способом. Сначала завяжем им цветные узелки на одной волшебной вещичке, превратив ее в оберег! А вот потом,  чтобы амулетик счастья был посильнее - мы еще и зарядим его! Ох, а зарядка будет… необычная, смешная и очень  энергетическая!  

[img]http://*********ru/7196523.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/7188331.jpg[/img]

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА: от 15-25 минут

В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление,видео и подробный текстовый файл.



СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500
*
яндекс кошелек 410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна) Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

Скайп Норская: norskaj

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Мишкина

А я хвастаться пришла!!! :Girl Blum2: 
Это было на моей свадьбе!!!! Так красиво и трогательно! Так круто и знаково!!!
Этот оберег  с ленточками всех моих друзей висит на моей кухне! Буду беречь его, как зеницу ока! 
Девочки! Очень сильно благодарим вас за этот шедевр!!!

[img]http://*********net/6896417.jpg[/img]

----------


## Львовна

Светик, вот нет слов... какая фоточка классная... опять эмоции нахлынули ..Это вам с Мишей спасибо за вас и  за вашу самую лучшую в мире свадьбу!!! Хочется  еще много-много раз  признаться вам в любви :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: . И по нашенской новой традиции пожелать по- маёвски: счастья и здоровья :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Дорогина Светлана

А я пришла кланяться вам в пояс, девчата!!!! 
Хочу   сказать вам огромное  спасибо за  узелки!!!!!! 
Впервые провела на выпускном с платком - просто суперски получилось!!  Выпускники с такой трогательностью и уважением завязывали узелок на память! Я стояла рядом  с классным руководителем, он был в восторге!!!! Несколько раз сказал мне потом, как был растроган! Как это душевно и необычно!!!! 


 Посмотрите на выражение лиц этих ребят-подростков!!! Сколько в них душевности!!! 

А вчера и на свадьбе сделала в поздравительном  блоке!!! С таким удовольствием все завязывали!!!! 
Спасибище!!! Девчата - блок просто отличный! Ещё раз огромное спа-си-бо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Львовна

Светик, спасибо огромное!!! Как здорово, что ты взяла этот фрагмент и на выпускные. Замечательное фото! Чувствуется, что ребята прониклись моментом :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

*Дорогина Светлана*, 
 :Blush2:  Света, спасибо, что взяла в работу. Я сама уже катаю второй сезон на всех праздниках. Чуть меняю подводку и вперед. А главное, с удовольствием участвуют все- от мала до велика. А на свадьбах- обряд поздравления-дарения получается красивым, трогательным и драйвовым одновременно. :Grin:

----------


## vovana

> «Завяжи узелок на память!» – есть такое выражение.


Девочки, а я ставлю точку этим моментом на свадьбе! ОчеННо классно получается))) Спасибо))

----------


## Дорогина Светлана

Провела на субботней свадьбе в поздравительном блоке ваш Узелок!!! Ой, деваньки, спасибульки ещё раз!!! С каким удовольствием завязывали узелок на память!!! 
А уж танец в конце это нечто!!!! Заряжали амулет с друзьями и подругами молодых!!! 
Получилось очень эффектно!!! 
Спасибо, девчата, много много раз!!! 

(хотела прикрепить фото, а не получилось. И с выпускного фоточка пропала. Подскажите, как залить сюда??)

----------


## Ураган

Девочки, берите ,не пожалеете!!! "Узелки " такая вкусная вещичка.а заряд узелков-БОМБА!!!! Вкусно,интересно,ново!

----------

Львовна (04.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, Ульяна, спасибо большое за доверие и за теплые слова! Мы с Таней оооочень рады, что и этот наш блок пришелся тебе по вкусу!  :Smile3:  :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------


## Татьянка

люблю я этот момент...особенно на небольших свадьбах, хотя делала и на 150 человек... но должен позволять зал встать всем...
качество, напоминаю, телефонное...
Они еще не знали, что их ждет...
[img]http://*********ru/9005864.jpg[/img]

а дальше поехали...эмоции
[img]http://*********ru/8980265.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8997672.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9000744.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8991528.jpg[/img]

----------

Ураган (17.03.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Мне он тоже очень понравился.Жду фоточки....

----------

Татьянка (17.03.2016)

----------


## велюни

*Львовна*, Здравствуйте. Спасибо за блок,корона!!!!!!!!! Зашел успешно на свадьбе,все довольны и я тоже))))))))) Спасибо!!!!! Мне интересен еще один ваш блок, это узелки. Можно чуточку о нем рассказать? У меня грядет корпоратив в танцевальной школе,где будут присутствовать дети занимающие в нем,родители и выпускники.... Может быть что-то предложите еще? Можно застольное... Спасибо.Жду ответа!

----------


## Львовна

*велюни*, 



> Спасибо за блок,корона!!!!!!!!! Зашел успешно на свадьбе,все довольны и я тоже))))))))) Спасибо!!!!!


Люба, спасибо за спасибо!!! 
На вопросы прдробно ответила в личку :Smile3:  Из универсально-застольного, на мой взгляд,  хорошо подойдут "11 цифр", т.к. эта застолка без привязки к конкретному случаю. Как говорится, и в пир и в мир  :Grin: Пойдет на любой праздник :Smile3:  Будет у Вас долгоиграющий материал.

----------


## Львовна

*Ульяночка- ураган, Большое спасибо за фото!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/9599718.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9600742.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьянка (05.05.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Ой,как я полюбила этот блок))))А зарядка-это бомба.

----------

Львовна (05.05.2016), Татьянка (05.05.2016)

----------

